# Cigar Band Project - Poker Table - Lots o' Pics!



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

So, I have longed to build my own poker table and to do a cigar band project. What could be better than combining them? So I decided to build my own poker table with a chip rail lined with bands. I am very proud of it and thought I would show it off a little.

BTW - Special thanks to Frank, Darrel, and Tim (blue havana II) for the big shipments of bands and to everyone who gave me their bands at herfs.

There are ten places marked by cuban box seals.

So without further adieu - On with the pics!

The table




Looking down the rail


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

The Maiden Voyage


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are some pics of individual bands. Some have a little ash on them from the game.

The Bands


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW that is very nice, great job!



looks like great times ahead of you ENJOY!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

WOW .... That's frikkin' sweet !!!!!


WOW.


Did I say ... ummm ... WOW ???


BTW: Who won ?????


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

My mom made a cover for me. Isn't she sweet?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

monsoon said:


> WOW .... That's frikkin' sweet !!!!!
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...


Me! I won!

It was sweet.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

That is ridiculous omg... Wow dont know if I could concentrate on the flop with all those band's.. probally be the one time I lose money playing poker being too busy drooling over the bands wishing I could of contributed to smoking the sticks.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

That is awesome. Good luck at the table!:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Now that is just plain cool.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweet! You did a great job!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Absolutely AWESOME!!! I really dig the seating placements and the different layers of bands. Truly a great job, and something to be very proud of!! And your mom's cover is cool, too!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Spectacular! :dr


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

That is bad-ass!!! very nice work!!!:ss


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow! I'm jealous!


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Great work! By far the coolest poker table I've seen. Thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Outstanding. That is an awesome table. Great idea and well executed.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess if you have to go through all the _tough_ work of smoking cigars you better get something cool out of it! That's awesome man. I'm hoping to do a coffee table or something like that, but I can't imagine it will look nearly as awesome as that does.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I've played poker on some pretty nice tables but NOTHING that cool! Outstanding! :dr


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

seriously a nice piece of work...


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

That right there is top notch AWSOME, great job. How about a little info about how you made it? Did you construct the entire table or built the top over an existing one?

Great craftmanship!

Mark


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG dude! That is hands down the most beautiful poker table I have ever seen! Awesome idea with amazing results!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice job Stewart.
You should have told me you were looking for bands.
I have a few I have been saving for a project, although I am sure it will be nothing like that.

Let me know when you get done with mine and I will come pick it up.:r


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Real nice. That rim is a work of art.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks for all the pics...was neat looking at all of those cool bands.

Enjoy!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

That is just plain AWESOME!!! Kudos to you for doing it. Very very well done.

Question, some of the bands seem as if they are floating. Did you seal the bands or something?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just awesome, what a great table!


----------



## Wang Lung-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

whered ya get the Creole band??? I love the place.

that Table is cool


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

That is really really cool!!!:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great looking table, when is the next game?:cb


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

that's really cool, man. now someone needs to do a cigar band wall...


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice table. Excelent work!!!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That's an awesome job! You'll enjoy that for many years.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

That is a great looking table. Nice cover too.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

your work looks topnotch.. well done

and thanks for sharing those with us..


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Very cool....


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

WTG, Stewart! That is absolutely amazing. You should be very proud. I'm honored to have been with you when you added some of those bands to your collection. 

On a different note, I don't think I could play spooble in cards.... he looks like he's readin' people like a book!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for sharing the pics! one word awesome! enjoy!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Job. Pretty amazing work. Question, How many bands did you use? Just curious. :ss


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

That's the coolest looking poker table I've ever seen. I've been wanting to make a humidor with bands under a nice layer of polyurethane (Is that what you used as well?). Nice work!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

That is just awesome!!!!!! Truly a work of art. 
To top it off, it's a total original and can never be duplicated.......
Great job  

I have to ask the same question daviddunn just did....... how exactly are you protecting the bands and holding them in place ? Polyurethane ? Plexiglass ? Some sort of clear sheeting ? Inquiring minds want to know......

Also would be interested to know how some of the bands appear to be floating higher than the others......


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Really nice work. Great job.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

That think is big enough you should charge money for tours! Really beautiful, unique card table...congrats!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Extremely cool! What did you use to affix the bands to the wood? (the reason I ask, is becuz based on the flash, it doesn't look like the entire band is flush against the wood.)


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Very cool man!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK. To tell you how I did it and answer a few questions.

Main table construction
1 sheet of 5/8 OSB and 1 sheet of 3/8 plywood. 9 yards of 58" wide black vinyl. 3 yards of dark green velveteen. 1/4 in foam for the center. 1.5 inch foam for the rail. Table legs.

I mounted the table legs (link) to the OSB. Then I put the ply on the OSB. Measuring two feet from the end and two feet from each side I found the center of my radius. (do this on each end). I then drew a 24" radius, a 19" radius, and a 15" radius from the same point. Then connected the radii with a straight line.
Now you have drawn your padded rail, chip rail, and center piece.

I plotted 8 point on the padded rail and the center piece for my t-nuts (link). I aligned the ply with the OSB and drilled out two of these and attached the two pieces together. Then I drilled out the remaining 14 holes.

I then cut the outside radius only using a jigsaw.

Unbolt the ply.

cut the next two radii.

Now you should have a table in the shape of the largest oval. A large oval donut. A medium donut. and a donut hole.

Padded rail
I attached the 1.5 in pad to the rail using spray adhesive. I laid out the vinyl and stapled the vinyl all around the outside of the rail. Then I used a box knife to cut the vinyl out of the center and stapled the vinyl to the inside. This created a one piece, "no-seam" rail.

Center
I attached the foam with the spray adhesive and used a stapler to upholster the velveteen to it.

These two pieces require two people to do them right. One to pull the fabric tight and one to staple. (many thanks to my lovely wife).

I used the scraps from the padded rail to put on the edge of the OSB so there would not be any wood showing.

With your t-nuts in, you can bolt down the padded rail and the center piece. This is nice as they do not shift, but also allows for you to remove them when needed.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Chip Rail
I started by putting a layer of bands on with spray adhesive. Make sure the bands are securely affixed or they may "float" up. I then created a form from aluminum foil and poster board which I stapled around the perimeter of the rail.

I used an epoxy product call GlazeCoat (link) to seal the bands. I sealed the first layer of bands with a small amount of epoxy and when that became tacky (6-8 hours) I put down the remainder of the epoxy. 
After 24 hours, I mixed another quart of epoxy and put that down. Now the epoxy is approximately 1/6 in thick. When that becomes tacky (6-8 hours) I put down the final bands and cuban seals. *This is what gives them the appearance of floating. *
After 24 hours from application, I put down the third and final quart of epoxy.

After 48 hours I removed the form and cut away any sharp edges.

After 72 hours the product is fully cured and I could remove the excess. This stuff is hard as plexiglass, and I used a Stanly sur-form shaver to remove the excess from the bottom and sides. (link)

I then used Carnauba based wax (link) and waxed the band rail. This hid any small scratches and gave it a very clear appearance and was *very* slick to the touch.

Then I seated the rail in between the other two and it was done!


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't even like playing cards, but DAMN I am jealous of that table. Outstanding job my man.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Once you placed the labels, did you brush on an acrylic overcoat or something?


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Once you placed the labels, did you brush on an acrylic overcoat or something?


Doh! You posted the answer as I was typing this. You did a fantastic job, man!


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Unbelievable, great work and great pics.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

That's very cool. I'm coming over to take yer mone....errrr...play some cards!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Glad you posted the pictures. I hadn't seen some of the "under construction" photos. And I must say, as good as these pictures look, it looks even better in person! I really didn't know Stewart had it in him.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Fantastic job. Incredible. 
I'm pretty handy but far too ADHD to ever finish the chip rail/bands........

You could make a mint manufacturing those and selling them....... 

I just don't know how you would clear all the names for sale and acquire that many bands......

Hell I'd put down some coin for one of those!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice work Stewart. Really well done.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice job.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Excellent table, nice job, well done. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Out freaking standing.

Robert :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, absolutely awesome.
Thanks for the details on how to do it. You should figure out the 
time spent and cost of materials. I am sure you could make some 
nice extra $$$ on these types of projects if you had the time.

Might even start a whole new career and business.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Somebody's been smokin' good for a while  

Love it bro, that's awesome. WTG!


----------



## iceman95 (Jan 1, 2007)

I LIKE it!

Tell me there's a Cremosa band on there somewhere. :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Outstanding work! Thanks for the link to the epoxy product, been looking for something like that!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work!!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

DonJefe said:


> Outstanding work! Thanks for the link to the epoxy product, been looking for something like that!


No problem. I bought mine at Lowe's.


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

That. is. awesome.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

:bl sick man, absolutly sick!!!! one of the best posts/projects yet!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic job on the table and the how to! It turned out beautiful.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

This is amazing. I built my own table and it is nothing compared to your's. 

you da man!!!:dr


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Very very nice job Stewart!! That's a sweeeet looking table!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Simply amazing. Awesome workmanship


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

That is something you will always be proud of. Great job


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Great job. Now I've got an itch to create one of these.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

That is outstanding. Thanks for sharing the pics......now I want one!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome Job. 1st class all the way. Great idea. :ss Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That thing looks great. 

It would be an honor to play on that table.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I am in awe of that poker table! It is an absolute masterpiece, great job.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow! That is very nice.

Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, that's really impressive

way to go dude


----------



## ljb17 (Oct 22, 2006)

Very impressive. Great pictures.

What is the next project?


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Amazing job. Thanks for all the great pics and the how to lesson.
I don't suppose you have a box of the talent it takes to make something like that you could spare, do you?


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow. What a great project. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Very, very cool. I am saving my bands and have hundreds but have no idea what to do with them. Hopefully, I can put them to as good of use as you. Well done.


----------



## 25box (Jan 9, 2007)

Holy :BS that's sweet! I thought putting bands on my cooler was nice. Very professionally done. :dr


----------



## Sizzlepixels (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice. You did a great job, you should be proud.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Fantastic job! I'll never have enough bands to do something like that.

:dr


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Very cool!!! Nice job. :ss


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Sweet looking table. Now you just gotta get rid of the crappy Dice chips and get some good ones!! Yes, I am a chip snob and a chipaholic.

Here's my table and almost all of my 2400 Faux Clay chips setup and ready for a tourney.










And if thats not enough, look up Modiano 100% plastic playing cards. I gave my Copags away after playing with these.

Karma


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice.5


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

It has got to be a strategy, get everyone focusing on the bands so they don't pay attention to the game. 

Very nice job, you should be proud.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> Sweet looking table. Now you just gotta get rid of the crappy Dice chips and get some good ones!! Yes, I am a chip snob and a chipaholic.


I would love to get a *nice* set of chips, but the ones I have seen tend to be expensive. Any you suggest?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That is a beautiful table !


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow that frickin NICE. I'll take two.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow... that's all I have to say. That's one of the coolest things I have ever seen, man. I hope you get to enjoy it's beauty each and every day!!!!!:bl :ss :dr


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, that looks really cool! Enjoy it


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I would love to get a *nice* set of chips, but the ones I have seen tend to be expensive. Any you suggest?


You got PM.

It all depends on what your budget is and what kind of games you play. That will narrow it down quite a bit. I use my Faux's for tourney's and I have a set of Nevada Jacks Skulls for my cash games.

A word of warning, this is another VERY slippery slope and I will not hesitate to shove you over the edge!! :hn :mn :ss

Karma


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Did you use the clear epoxy on the bands? My brother-in-law makes them for neighbors and friends, but never tried the cig band approach.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't really play poker BUT that is one fantastic table! I think that it would be a great idea for a bar too!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I just stumbled onto this, and that is one heck of a sweet friggin' table!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful table and a really freaking great idea using all those bands to decorate with. :tu 

Really very very nice.

Rob


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

awesome!!! thx for the pics...


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

That is a very well done project. A one of a kind work of art. BTW, is that a Dillon Reloading press I see in the backgrond? I love poker, and love to shoot too :gn . Great Table!:tu 


-Tim


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Excellent table ....... you must have had supervison from a Dawg fan :tu


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

I'm new to the cigar forum but it doesn't look like this has been posted. The best place for info on building your own poker table has to be the scott keen forums. http://www.scottkeen.com/forum/index.php

So much information and lots of connections to builders with tons of experience. It's a really friendly board and if you feel that building a poker table looks beyond your ability, it's not.

george


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Wow!!! Excellent Job!!!! :tu


----------



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

seen the pictures a while ago and didnt want to bump it up but since it is :tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

*As the kids these days say...*

suweet. I'm really impressed with the craftmanship. Also, props to the mom for the cover (I'm glad you showed a closeup; at first I thought there were flowers on it.)


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: As the kids these days say...*

Again....greatest poker table evar!!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

dude that is just awesome. first the table looks real nice, like the ones we use at my club here. second, i just LOVE the bands and the way you laid it out. looks great, and not over-the-top. 

nice job! maybe i can custom order one from you one day  hehe.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

That is a very very nice table. I am a huge poker fan and it was be a joy to be able to play at a table like that. Very good work man.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice one!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats a sweet table brother.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Excellent job on the table! 

It looks fantastic!!!


----------



## foodog2 (May 12, 2007)

That is really beautiful table.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

dont know how i missed this but Damn that table is hot..great job bro..


----------



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow great job!!! I just followed the link from the other thread and the table is amazing!!

-=C


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That looks incredible!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Man, how envious am I?


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

Seriously nice work Stewart! I can't wait to see you at Boda's sometime in the near future!

God Bless!


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome job! It inspires me to keep saving my bands.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Just took a look at the pictures :dr:dr:dr That table looks amazing. Very well done!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I owe tech-ninja for inspiring me to do this cigar band project:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114792


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

that is one fine poker table! :tu


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great job and increadible detail. Love the cigar bands best of both worlds poker and cigars. A+ all the way :tu Good luck on future games! 

Jon :ss


----------



## aerochris (Sep 28, 2005)

That is fantastic!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Clicked through from the link in your sig...

Very, very cool. Very cool.:tu


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

The table looks GREAT!!!!:tu Now it makes me want to go the the woodshop and make one.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

Completely awesome man! :ss


----------



## DH01 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great job on the Poker table....cigars and poker :tu


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

This is one of the coolest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Should be made a sticky!


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

That is Killer  Would love to play a few hands on that.. lol


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

pretty good thread to bring back from the dead. I think this gives some of us band collectors some different ideas on what to do with our bands after we have a big enough collection..


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

jolyrogger said:


> pretty good thread to bring back from the dead. I think this gives some of us band collectors some different ideas on what to do with our bands after we have a big enough collection..


Agreed. This thread was actually how I found Puff for the first time.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Now thats a great idea!!!!! I love the work put into this poker table!!!!!:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice great job!


----------



## DigitalDiver (Mar 27, 2013)

Hate to bump an old trhead BUT.. the images have been purged and i book marked this page. Last time i checked this thread it had images of how to build it.. any chance someone has those images and the build? i recall it was a sweet table! thanks


----------

